# DS ARchery ~ Jan 20th   (1st shoot for the 2013 year)



## elsberryshooter (Jan 2, 2013)

DS ARCHERY ~ TEMPLE GA ~ 2012 Shoot Dates `
3584 Hwy 113 N
Temple , GA 30179




NO 14 RING will be reconized @DS Archery next year . We are only following ASA rules as they are eliminating the 14 RING for next year 



WE will reconize ALL the ASA classes 

Sign in Times for Registration 
*9am - 3pm for Winter Months*8am-2pm for Daylight saving time 

$10.00 Fun Shoot 
$20.00 Money Shoot 
50 % Payback 

LONG Shot 
$5.00 -6 shots 
$1.00 - 1 shot 
Concession will be available 

Danny 770-815-8667
Sherri 770-367-5682

Directions :
From Carrollton - 
Take Hwy 27 N to Hwy 113 N .Go approx 10 mile to Temple. Go thru Downtown Temple and Cross the Railroad tracks and turn Left . Go 6 miles and DS Archery will be on your left 

From DALLAS -
Take Buchanan Hwy (aka: 120 ) toward Buchanan approx 10 miles .Go stright thru the 4 way stop at Roses store . Go 4 miles and turn left on HWY 113 and go 1 mile and DS ARCHERY will be on your right . 

If I dont have your directions from where you will be comnig from just give us call and we can help you with the directions


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 5, 2013)

Guys we need some input , we are thinking of having trophy classes also. So the people that don't wont to shoot in the money shoots you can shoot in a trophy class. What I need to know is , is that what y'all want ? Because we aim to please and we want to know what you think.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm ready


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy (Jan 6, 2013)

a trophy class would be awesome


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lookin forward to it.


----------



## pop pop jones (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm not good enough for the money shoots. Really don't like paying half as much just to shoot and go home. Would be willing to pay a little more for a chance at a prize.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 8, 2013)

hopin to make it!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 8, 2013)

yes ... We are looking foward to seeing everyone since the last one was in Aug . Hope you can make it and bring John with ya .


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 9, 2013)

Bump


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 9, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> hopin to make it!



You better be there and get ole Snake bite (Mitch) to show up as well.


----------



## mitchi (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking forward to it... Little cold for snakes, but if we are lucky we may see one.  Danny seems to have a nice herd of them in all sizes and flavors.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 10, 2013)

They have only came out when you called them ... We keep them up just for you ..


----------



## Deathat330fps (Jan 10, 2013)

I will see you Saturday bright and early


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 10, 2013)

Deathat330fps said:


> I will see you Saturday bright and early


You mean Sunday bright and early!


----------



## Deathat330fps (Jan 10, 2013)

Saturday bright and eraly have coffee and breakfast ready also.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes breakfast and coffee ...


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm ready


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 12, 2013)

Almost time we are going to have our trophy classes up and running for the first shoot just a little extra incentive to come on out . We try to give everyone what they ask for to a certain degree so we will see you in about a week.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 12, 2013)

Do y'all have the seniors money class ? (45 yds, 290)


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 12, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Do y'all have the seniors money class ? (45 yds, 290)


Yes we do , we try to cater to all the elders!


----------



## KillZone (Jan 12, 2013)

Will be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 12, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Do y'all have the seniors money class ? (45 yds, 290)



You just need to worry about showing up and finding each stake to shoot from, then we will help you find your truck and the way back to it.


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy (Jan 12, 2013)

elsberryshooter said:


> Almost time we are going to have our trophy classes up and running for the first shoot just a little extra incentive to come on out . We try to give everyone what they ask for to a certain degree so we will see you in about a week.



Thanks


----------



## KillZone (Jan 13, 2013)

Yo Chris, you and rc want to hook up with me and shoot . We can let Shoemake take this one. lol


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 13, 2013)

KillZone said:


> Yo Chris, you and rc want to hook up with me and shoot . We can let Shoemake take this one. lol


Lol...yea sounds good John. Was talkin bout shootin DS earlier today. May have 1 or 2 more with us also. Will probly try an get there early like normal. Will let you know but im guessin around 9 or 930.


----------



## KillZone (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds good, see you guys sunday!!!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 14, 2013)

for all of you early folks I will have some HOT biscuis and Hot Coffee ...


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 14, 2013)

elsberryshooter said:


> for all of you early folks I will have some HOT biscuis and Hot Coffee ...


10 fo on the hot biscuits . Looks like the weather gona be alil cool. Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 15, 2013)

Just a few more days , then we will be getting everything ready for our first shoot . Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 16, 2013)

Check out our NEW Trophy's ... 
Come out this sunday and shoot in the Trophy Class to get one of these Cool looking Plaques


----------



## Deathat330fps (Jan 16, 2013)

Them look SWEET. I would shoot for one of those


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 16, 2013)

Can't wait till Sunday,,,YEEE HAWW shooting some 3-D at DS Archery,,,Looking for to seeing everyone and killing foam....


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks good...ready for sunday


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 18, 2013)

Just a couple more days


----------



## pop pop jones (Jan 18, 2013)

I like your new class. Now if nobody else enters it I got a chance.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 18, 2013)

elsberryshooter said:


> Check out our NEW Trophy's ...
> Come out this sunday and shoot in the Trophy Class to get one of these Cool looking Plaques







Just got the word this afternoon that the Trophy's are finished and will be here in time for our first shoot !!! So come out and Sunday and enjoy get Archery Fellowship .


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm ready to fling some sticks my brother, c yall sunday


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jan 19, 2013)

Me and the wifey will be there ready to kill some foam


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 19, 2013)

We are coming. Pass on biscuits can't have anything but clear liquids.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm ready, bring on the foam.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jan 19, 2013)

We should be there 11ish - I'm bringing two 'noobs' with me to shoot in fun class.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 19, 2013)

Coarse all set !!! Might want to bring your Wd40


----------



## watermedic (Jan 19, 2013)

Good luck guys and gals!!


----------



## melinda hawk (Jan 20, 2013)

any scores yet.  we had a great time.


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 20, 2013)

Great shoot guys an gals...really enjoyed it.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks to ALL that came out today . We had 85 shooters and the weather was great 
I will have scores posted shortly


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 20, 2013)

Great shoot. Good to see everyone!


----------



## KillZone (Jan 20, 2013)

Good shoot guys - nice shootin' chris


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 20, 2013)

KillZone said:


> Good shoot guys - nice shootin' chris



Thank ya john..back at ya buddy.


----------



## pop pop jones (Jan 20, 2013)

*hey john and chris*

Glad to see I didn't hold you guys down. Good to meet you john. Thanks for the heads up on my peep.

DS I enjoyed today. Good shooting course. Thanks

Let me know when your ready for the playground tubes. Lemuel


----------

